# Parabolische Triple Monitor Halterung - 3x 24" Widescreen 1920x1080



## AlpineRider (30. September 2012)

Seid gegrüßt, werte Forenuser!

Die PCGHX-Suche bemüht, die Google-Suche bemüht, ebenso Geizhals durchstöbert, aber leider finde ich nichts passendes (nicht für 24") oder keine aktuellen Informationen.
*
Welche parabolische Monitorhalterung kann man für 3 Stück 24" Widescreen LCDs in horizontaler Ausrichtung mit 1920x1080 empfehlen?* VESA 100mm, die Halterung sollte am Tisch stehen oder an die Wand angeschraubt werden können.

Bis jetzt bin ich lediglich auf den XFX Triple Monitor Stand (FX-TRIS-TAND) - PC Games Hardware Online und auf den Hersteller Ergotron gestoßen. Letzterer bietet in der Geizhals-Übersicht aber nichts für 24" Widescreen-Monitore an.

Taugt die 80€-Conrad-Lösung etwas?

Alternativen? Empfehlungen? Preislich liegt 350 € schon an der obersten Schmerzgrenze. Aber bevor ich 350 € dafür ausgebe, würde ich mir eher 3 Stück voll verstellbare Einzel-Monitorhalterungen zu je 25 € kaufen

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## cryxom (30. September 2012)

hier mal gucken vllt  

Ergotron LX Lift Stand für 3 Monitore/2 Breitbildschirme (33-296-195) Multi-Monitorhalterung: Monitor-Halterung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## AlpineRider (30. September 2012)

Leider ist dieser nur für _"3 Monitore oder 2 Breitbildschirme"_ (Zitat, Beschreibungen des Links) geeignet. Mit den 3 Monitoren sind lt. Geizhals 4:3er bis max. 21" gemeint.


----------



## pringles (30. September 2012)

son 24" wiegt doch 4-5 kg, das conrad teil ist bis 8kg zugelassen, die halterung für den tisch sieht auch nicht so extrem stabil aus. wenn da nicht soviel geruckelt und geschoben wird sollte das gehen, wird halt ein wenig wackelig sein, darf man nicht gegenkommen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Oktober 2012)

Man kann sich sowas auch selber bauen.
Man sollte halt etwas handwerkliche Erfahrung mitbringen.

Hier sieht man z.B: ein sehr preiswerte "einfache" Halterung:
diy homemade triple monitor stand for eyefinity - YouTube

oder hier:
Build a triple screen stand for £25 | News | TechRadar

Wenn die Halterung allerdings "verstellbar" sein soll - also der Neigungswinkel änderbar, die TFTs auch "hochkannt" verwendbar oder für unterschiedliche Diagonalen verwendbar - dann wirds komplizierter


----------



## AlpineRider (6. Oktober 2012)

Dank euch herzlichst für die Hilfe 

Ich bin mal auf der Suche nach den drei Monitoren (_meine Anfrage habe ich in >diesen< Thread untergebracht_). Abhängig von deren Verstellbarkeit werde ich mich dann für eine Eigenbaulösung entscheiden.

Den TFT hochkant zu stellen ist zum Glück kein Thema.

Dank euch nochmals!


----------

